# Mallet swap, part 2



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok, so it's noon somehwere in the US already. I've randomly shuffled the list and will send you all a private message with your recipients info shortly. Please DO NOT contact your recipient prior to mailing the mallet. 

Again, to clarify a few things. Turned, flat or carved mallets are acceptable. The only rules: It must be made by you. It must be FUNCTIONAL. BE SAFE and HAVE FUN.

Wood choice, embellishments, size, design etc are up to you. It should refelct your craftsmanship. There is no timeline, but remember, someone is expecting a mallet from you. I'd like these to be done by 1/15/13 if possible. 

There are two of you that will have to mail overseas. I've been told by both individuals that if you state it is a gift, there will be no problem mailing a wooden item to Australia or South Africa. 

I'll start a new thread for us to post our received mallets once I receive mine. That's it for now. Happy mallet making! :yes:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

PM's sent. You should all have your recipients info. If you didn't get it, let me know. Let the sawdust fly:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I got mine:yes::yes:
now i just have to figure out how to make a mallet
yea thanks dusty


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Got mine to. Thanks for organizing this sawdust.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> now i just have to figure out how to make a mallet


That's kinda why I didn't enter. Well that and the fact that I have like no time right now.

Mark


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> I got mine:yes::yes:
> now i just have to figure out how to make a mallet



Yes and yes. Let the research begin.


Thanks for putting this together Sawdust.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Got mine
The pm not the mallet. Lol


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Got the addy and it's in the mail.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

prestonbill said:


> Got the addy and it's in the mail.


Wow!!! That was fast. Didn't waste any time. Lol


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I just think it is so funny that I made a mallet last week and did not know that was what we were suppose to make! I need to read threads more carefully next time.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

prestonbill said:


> Got the addy and it's in the mail.


Say whattttttttt


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> Say whattttttttt


Just for the record, I haven't started mine. I'm hosting a New Year's Eve party and I have some down time for a bit and the wife said I can't go in the shop to start because ill get dirty. 
I'm anxious to get going on it. So here I am on wood talk. Lol


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

I started mine on Saturday and finished it yesterday. fun stuff


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Theres always one over achiever on every group ;-)


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

sawdustfactory said:


> Theres always one over achiever on every group ;-)


Yeah ... _teacher's pet, teacher's pet_ ... :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Any prizes for first one done?


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Theres always one over achiever on every group ;-)





duncsuss said:


> Yeah ... _teacher's pet, teacher's pet_ ... :laughing:


I'm not petting anyone!!!! :lol: Now lets party :drink:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

prestonbill said:


> I'm not petting anyone!!!! :lol: Now lets party :drink:


Ill drink to that. Cheers!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Geez, that WAS quick! Tomorrow there will be some guy saying "I got my mallet in the mail!"

:laughing:

I'll get mine done ASAP and flat as requested... if I could only figure out this woodworking thing and how to make a mallet :smile::huh::laughing:


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for organizing this. I am really excited and can't wait to get started!


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

uh oh... I don't have my 25 posts yet.. I don't think I can get a pm?? Or is it that I just can't get pms.. Hmm....cuz, I didn't get my guy's addy in an inbox...which...I can't find anyways...lol....gah!!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

blaineo, i sent yours to email. Check your spam folder. If its not there, let me know and I'll send it again.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

blaineo said:


> uh oh... I don't have my 25 posts yet.. I don't think I can get a pm?? Or is it that I just can't get pms.. Hmm....cuz, I didn't get my guy's addy in an inbox...which...I can't find anyways...lol....gah!!!


It's just sending PM's that is blocked until 25 post. :thumbsup:


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

This post makes #22...lol

And I'll check my email.. Must've went to junk...thanks! 


EDIT: Got the address..was in my email, but didn't come up on my phone for some reason...all is good!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Will be interesting to see who all know their recipients. 
I went back and read a lot of posts by "##########". Still not sure what type of Mallet they would like but it will be done soon all the same.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Will be interesting to see who all know their recipients.
> I went back and read a lot of posts by "##########". Still not sure what type of Mallet they would like but it will be done soon all the same.


Yeah I did same. Some u know better than others. All I can say I'm sending mine overseas. So for you astute ones - it means I ain't sending it to myself


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I sent something to the address I got before but I'm not certain... I can't recall the associated user's name... We shall see!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

well dang preston bill I thought I had a head start well at least I'm almost done haha


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Package has been sent.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

What is this mallet swap program you speak of? :confused1: How does one sign up?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Dominick said:


> Package has been sent.


Wow already? Mine will be mailed next week.


65BAJA said:


> What is this mallet swap program you speak of? :confused1: How does one sign up?



Well your to late for this one but from the participation we may have another one in the future.

This was the original thread. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/anyone-interested-project-swap-46225/


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Package shipped out yesterday. Hope my recipient like it,


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> Package shipped out yesterday. Hope my recipient like it,


No refunds or exchanges? 
Maybe there will be a mallet swap from a mallet swap. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Dominick said:


> No refunds or exchanges?
> Maybe there will be a mallet swap from a mallet swap. Laughing!!!!!


It would be rather odd if all of a sudden there was a bunch of mallets up for sale in the classified thread


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

mengtian said:


> It would be rather odd if all of a sudden there was a bunch of mallets up for sale in the classified thread


Not at all.

I'll be so happy with my new mallet that I'll be looking to off-load my old one.

:yes:


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Mine is going out today. Couldn't get to post office yesterday.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> No refunds or exchanges?
> Maybe there will be a mallet swap from a mallet swap. Laughing!!!!!


HAHA :laughing:


----------



## WoodMarshall (Nov 16, 2010)

*Mallet just finished*

After recovery (from New Years!) I had to spent a bit of time cleaning and reorganizing my shop (got a bit sloppy)! Guess that means I've got NY resolution to work on!!!!!

But, I've got my mallet done. Will get it to the PO this weekend or Monday latest.

Hopefully, it will be well received.

This was a GREAT IDEA Sawdust! Thanks for suggesting and orchestrating it. I'm glad I got in on it because it got me back in my shop again.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Sheesh, I spend a few weeks making a Cherry Oxbow dresser, modern rocker, live edge slab table, all the while disconnecting myself from the web in the shop.....and I miss out on something cool like this....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

oldmacnut said:


> Sheesh, I spend a few weeks making a Cherry Oxbow dresser, modern rocker, live edge slab table, all the while disconnecting myself from the web in the shop.....and I miss out on something cool like this....


You can always join in on the wood barter mallet swap by Matt. Better hurt. Lol


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

Dominick said:


> You can always join in on the wood barter mallet swap by Matt. Better hurt. Lol


Sent a message! Hopefully he can join us if he wants.

Looking forward to seeing the mallets you guys come up with over here. A couple of you definitely got yours flying out the door faster than mine will be, so hats off to you there :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Matt. 
Just a reminder per sawdust factory's request is to not show pics of the mallet you receive Until he gets his. Then he'll start a new thread on it. 
That's all. Lol


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Got mine today,,, love it :thumbsup: cant wait for the thread to post pictures of it..


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy smoke, some of you guys are quick. I've made a good start, but won't be able to finish mine till the weekend.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I was asked to build a flat one, and by some miracle I managed to bang mine out today.

Hope the recipient is happy with a rock duct taped to a stick! :laughing:



...and kidding, of course! Well, sort of.

I should get it finished and in the mail tomorrow or Sat.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I was asked to build a flat one, and by some miracle I managed to bang mine out today.
> 
> Hope the recipient is happy with a rock duct taped to a stick! :laughing:
> 
> ...


Why didn't I think of duct tape, i just used tie wire.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

DaveTTC said:


> Why didn't I think of duct tape, i just used tie wire.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


:laughing:

Dang, I bet that'll last longer than the DT!


----------



## blaineo (Dec 29, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I was asked to build a flat one, and by some miracle I managed to bang mine out today.
> 
> Hope the recipient is happy with a rock duct taped to a stick! :laughing:
> 
> ...


Well, as long as you used a fancy rock and some of that there fancy Duck brand Duct Tape...ya know that kind that comes in neon colors or camo, or fancy designs...hmm...then a guy might not mind it....LMAO


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Well that good... I used camo!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine is done. I'll mail it tomorrow. Watch your mail.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

DST said:


> Mine is done. I'll mail it tomorrow. Watch your mail.


ditto ...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine went out yesterday.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Can't wait for it.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i had to work all day so im behind :yes::yes:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Well that good... I used camo!


 Oh man...CAMO...now he'll never be able to find it in the box.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

DONE!!!! Hope the person likes it send it out tomorrow


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hooly dooly. Postage was a killer. Cost more than I spend on take-away in a month. Anyway all done and my recipient may have it in just over a week. Could have saved $25 but did not think he wants to wait till Easter. 

Anyway, I'm pleased and hope he will be too, not sure how it will weather on the trip etc. going from mega summer to maybe snow. Poor thing.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

You guys are turning beasts. I did most of the glue up this weekend but probably won't complete the turning until later this week. You guys are impressive.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Mose said:


> You guys are turning beasts. I did most of the glue up this weekend but probably won't complete the turning until later this week. You guys are impressive.


well im glad im not the only one not done:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

+1 with Robert I've been sick this weekend so hopefully very soon its almost done but Chellie won't let me finish it inside she says linseed oil stinks I just can't imagine what would give her that idea :laughing::laughing:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

the check is in the mail ... uh, the _mallet_ is in the mail ... :laughing:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Mallet is on its way........


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Been out of shop with back trouble. Now out of town with job. As soon as I get home I'll knock it out.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like a lot of us will be getting ours at about the same time. Cool!!!
Hope your back feels better Ray


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Ok, so it's noon somehwere in the US already. I've randomly shuffled the list and will send you all a private message with your recipients info shortly. Please DO NOT contact your recipient prior to mailing the mallet.
> 
> Again, to clarify a few things. Turned, flat or carved mallets are acceptable. The only rules: It must be made by you. It must be FUNCTIONAL. BE SAFE and HAVE FUN.
> 
> ...


Please let us know via this thread when a new one starts, I like to never found this one until today... No notification on the original "sign up" thread indicating it was moving.

Thanks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MrSamNC said:


> Please let us know via this thread when a new one starts, I like to never found this one until today... No notification on the original "sign up" thread indicating it was moving.
> 
> Thanks


What is it you want? I don't get notifications. I just check it periodically.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> What is it you want? I don't get notifications. I just check it periodically.


The link to the thread with the pictures of completed mallets? I can't do it on my phone..


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

Dominick said:


> What is it you want? I don't get notifications. I just check it periodically.


I am subscribed to the previous thread but only found this one by chance, no one posted over there that it was moving. Now, after I searched just now, I see there is now a third thread of people posting theirs they've received. It's very hard for those of us who cannot browse the forums a lot to stay on top of the thread jumping and new ones opening that are all related. I receive emails when new posts are added to subscribed threads.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hum!!! Maybe I'm just on here all the time and see where it's at all the time. 
I'm an addict named Dominick. Lol
Wish I could help. Sorry


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> The link to the thread with the pictures of completed mallets? I can't do it on my phone..


You can do it from your iPhone, it is a bit complicated though. You need to get out of the app and use a browser, then you can copy and paste the link back to your app

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Hum!!! Maybe I'm just on here all the time and see where it's at all the time.
> I'm an addict named Dominick. Lol
> Wish I could help. Sorry


Lol, I drain my battery by noon checking the forum, its become an addiction and I need help.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> You can do it from your iPhone, it is a bit complicated though. You need to get out of the app and use a browser, then you can copy and paste the link back to your app
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I've done that before Dave. But I forgot how to do it. Please explain more detail. After you go out of the app, and go to the main site, where do you copy link at. I forgot how.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> You can do it from your iPhone, it is a bit complicated though. You need to get out of the app and use a browser, then you can copy and paste the link back to your app
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


IPhone? Oh no Dave you didn't, lol I'm an Android guy. But its the same procedure I guess LOL


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> IPhone? Oh no Dave you didn't, lol I'm an Android guy. But its the same procedure I guess LOL


Android? Bite your tongue. Laughing!!!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-pics-46569/
Here I got it. Lol


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

dominick said:


> android? Bite your tongue. Laughing!!!!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> IPhone? Oh no Dave you didn't, lol I'm an Android guy. But its the same procedure I guess LOL


I find it a pain in the proverbial but

From your browser, when you find the page you want, go up to the address bar. On an iPhone or iPad press and hold in the address bar and then 'select all' next 'copy'. 

Now you can either go back to your app or do it from your browser and just paste the link.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dominick said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-pics-46569/
> Here I got it. Lol


I figured it out Dave. Not hard at all.
All you have to do is click on the box with the arrow on bottom of iPhone then click copy link. 
Then go back to app and paste it. Done!!!
Thanks.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Lol, I drain my battery by noon checking the forum, its become an addiction and I need help.


yea you and me both
texting doesnt help either:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> yea you and me both
> texting doesnt help either:laughing::laughing::laughing:


No it doesn't lol. Extra charger at my work desk helps s little


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

almost done!!! put a first finish on tonight:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> almost done!!! put a first finish on tonight:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Can't wait to see it Robert. It's probably really fancy with exotics and inlays. Carvings and all that.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Can't wait to see it Robert. It's probably really fancy with exotics and inlays. Carvings and all that.


yea buddy :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Put mine in the mail today! Big accomplishment for me as I am the worst procrastinator I know.


----------



## WoodMarshall (Nov 16, 2010)

*Received mallet + BONUS!!!*

Received my mallet from Mike Stafford on Monday!
It's just like Christmas all over again.

It's an awesome looking mallet I pulled out of the box!!
Even better when I unwrapped it!!

Nice shape and beautifully laminated handle.

Thanks Mike for the mallet and the filler pieces in the box!!!:thumbsup:

Going to think hard before I turn that FBE !!!!

Thanks again SawDust for coming up with this swap and handling the details.
I send mine last Thursday, should arrive end of the week or first of next.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

WoodMarshall said:


> Received my mallet from Mike Stafford on Monday!
> It's just like Christmas all over again.
> 
> It's an awesome looking mallet I pulled out of the box!!
> ...


Who's mike staff Stafford? And where's the pics? 
Lol


----------



## WoodMarshall (Nov 16, 2010)

*Oops! Here are my mallet pics*

Sorry about that its been awhile since I posted here with pics and forgot to hit the upload button.

Received my mallet from Mike Stafford on Monday!
It's just like Christmas all over again.

It's an awesome looking mallet I pulled out of the box!!
Even better when I unwrapped it!!

Nice shape and beautifully laminated handle.

Thanks Mike for the mallet and the filler pieces in the box!!!:thumbsup:

Going to think hard before I turn that FBE !!!!

Thanks again SawDust for coming up with this swap and handling the details.
I send mine last Thursday, should arrive end of the week or first of next.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

WoodMarshall said:


> Received my mallet from Mike Stafford on Monday!
> It's just like Christmas all over again.
> 
> It's an awesome looking mallet I pulled out of the box!!
> ...


Wow, looks great


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Try posting in mallet swap pics.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Who's mike stafford ? Laughing!!!!!
Try posting pics here. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/mallet-swap-pics-46569/


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

My mallet is done but my wife wantes to take it to work to show a coworker tomorrow so going in the mail friday


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> My mallet is done but my wife wantes to take it to work to show a coworker tomorrow so going in the mail friday


Tell her to take a picture and get that thing in the mail. Dog gone it. Lol


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Tell her to take a picture and get that thing in the mail. Dog gone it. Lol


hey the rules state i have till the 15th:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> hey the rules state i have till the 15th:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yea but your teasing us!!! And that's unexceptable 
Lets hope your wife come back home with it. 
Laughing!!!!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Yea but your teasing us!!! And that's unexceptable
> Lets hope your wife come back home with it.
> Laughing!!!!


your telling me:laughing::laughing:
she took the one i recieved and i aint seen it yet


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> your telling me:laughing::laughing:
> she took the one i recieved and i aint seen it yet


She's the mallet thief. 
She's probably selling them on wood barter. 
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## MrSamNC (Sep 24, 2012)

Finally finished! :sweatdrop: Will be shipping tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hope mine is posted before the 15th or the anticipation will be too much. It will take 1 or 2 weeks to get here I expect.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> She's the mallet thief.
> She's probably selling them on wood barter.
> Laughing!!!!!


she forgot to take it so i mailed it today:yes::yes::yes:
i just hope its works good for banging things :laughing::laughing:


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm swamped with orders, but I've started my mallet, so that's a step forward. Hope to have it done in a few days. There are some great mallets being displayed in the other thread, I hope mine stacks up.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Got mine finished this morning. I'll have to mail it in the morning after work.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mine is assembled. I'll start final sanding and finishing tomorrow. I hope to have it shipped out by the Wednesday or so. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

They r getting there. I'm hanging out here, Monday and no show yet.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm making a 2 piece mallet and having a tough time figuring how I'm going to turn the business end. I've finished the handle and the cylinder I've glued up 5 pieces of hardwood 4.25"X4.24"X4.25". This is where I'm a bit fuzzy on the details. One idea is to use a forstner bit the same size as the handle. Slide the cylinder on to the handle, turn, and finish. Then glue the cylinder on permanently.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

fboyles said:


> I'm making a 2 piece mallet and having a tough time figuring how I'm going to turn the business end. I've finished the handle and the cylinder I've glued up 5 pieces of hardwood 4.25"X4.24"X4.25". This is where I'm a bit fuzzy on the details. One idea is to use a forstner bit the same size as the handle. Slide the cylinder on to the handle, turn, and finish. Then glue the cylinder on permanently.


How about a sketch.

Is the 4.25in cube going to be turned to be another, but larger cylinder, maul style, or turned to be a cylinder to be attached "T" style?

I may not be understanding the issue. Can you turn whichever style between centers, then at the end drill the hole for the handle with a Forstner bit?


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> How about a sketch.
> 
> Is the 4.25in cube going to be turned to be another, but larger cylinder, maul style, or turned to be a cylinder to be attached "T" style?
> 
> I may not be understanding the issue. Can you turn whichever style between centers, then at the end drill the hole for the handle with a Forstner bit?


That's a better idea. Some time it's the obvious idea that I over look :blink:


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mallet shipped to a forum member in Western WA. It should arrive Friday!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> Mallet shipped to a forum member in Western WA. It should arrive Friday!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


It's Friday and no mallet? Hopefully the rest will be received soon. Can't wait to see from tambotie


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Mines 60% complete..... Needs a touch more work? And then finishing.....what do most of you use for finishing?? Blo?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> Mines 60% complete..... Needs a touch more work? And then finishing.....what do most of you use for finishing?? Blo?


Oil finish is good to use. I used teak oil on the one I made in this swap. The second swap I used BLO. 
Who's left on this swap? You and tambotie? 
60% complete? This is going to look sweet I take it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Mines the second swap. Wrong thread I guess


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Finally!!!!!!!
I got it started :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> Finally!!!!!!!
> I got it started :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Wrong thread rob. You did one for this already. 
Right?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> Wrong thread rob. You did one for this already.
> Right?


yea yea i was still half asleep :yes::yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> yea yea i was still half asleep :yes::yes:


Laughing!!!!


----------

